# How much is too much?



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

So my new little girl Dosa is just an eating and pooping machine. Around noon I give her a heaping teapoon of the Blue Buffalo she came with and she comes out looking for a snack. (She has actually been sitting IN her bowl, waiting for me. :lol

Then for dinner she gets 2 heaping teaspoons. But neither of my boys really eats that much. Navi eats about 1 tsp a night (though I give him a little extra) and Link eats about 2 tsp (though I give him a little extra). 

She hasn't been gaining any extra weight and her lines are l l like they should be and she is a good runner. Should I up her food or keep her where she is at?


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Most people just free feed.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

At the risk of sounding ignorant... what do you mean by her "lines?"

Is she getting the same amount that her previous owner gave her? I would think as long as her weight is steady and healthy, she's fine.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

My tiny runner eats 1-2 Tbs a night, which is more than 3tsps, and he doesn't gain weight at all. Don't worry about it -- I've seen on the archives some hedgehog-marathoners going through 1/4 c a night!!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Hey abbys, her lines I mean when you look at her from the top down the is like two parallel lines. Sorry for the unclearness of that. 

I think if I leave food out she would eat all day! lol but I'll load her up and give it a shot >_<


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

My guess if you start free feeding- she'll eat more at first (think the first time you went to a buffet) but after awhile she might just be like well- this food isn't going anywhere and just eat when she's hungry.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A hedgehog should always have some food in their dish. Yours might eat a lot the first couple of days but then should slow down and just eat what they need. Food intake should never be restricted.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

sweetergrrrl said:


> Hey abbys, her lines I mean when you look at her from the top down the is like two parallel lines. Sorry for the unclearness of that.
> 
> I think if I leave food out she would eat all day! lol but I'll load her up and give it a shot >_<


Ah, so like l l rather than ( )


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I don't restrict her lol I just fill up her bowl and it all gets eaten in a few minutes. I got her a new fancy orange ceramic bowl at work tonight, that is almost 2x the size of the one she came with. Hopefully this will be enough food for her. She ate about 4 tablespoons last night, I filled the bowl before I went to bed. Then I added more when I woke up. Now that I am home, it is empty again...So tonight, giant food dish lol


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

You can always start a new trend: instead of bedding, just endless food. A whole-cage food-dish. That's completely rational, right?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> You can always start a new trend: instead of bedding, just endless food. A whole-cage food-dish. That's completely rational, right?


I would totally live in that cage.


----------



## GeekGrrlLauren (Aug 16, 2013)

abbys said:


> I would totally live in that cage.


I know right!


----------

